

Key-Value Stores: a practical overview, and interfaces for Ruby - CrystalBlood
http://blog.marc-seeger.de/2009/09/21/key-value-stores-a-practical-overview

======
iamwil
direct link to pdf: [http://blog.marc-
seeger.de/assets/papers/Ultra_Large_Sites_S...](http://blog.marc-
seeger.de/assets/papers/Ultra_Large_Sites_SS09-Seeger_Key_Value_Stores.pdf)

